# Montreal



## Canuck Beth (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, so I am Canadian, and live in Canada. Ontario to be exact. 

I'm hoping to get some information from others living in Montreal. We are a married couple in our 40's with 2 children. I am bilingual (French and English), and my son who is 20 yrs old is bilingual as well. I made the stupid mistake of not teaching our daughter (10 yrs) to speak French and then compounded the mistake by not putting her in French Immersion.

Now, I'm completely regretting this and trying to fix it. We would all benefit from living in Québec, in a French community. We're partial to Montréal. My husband doesn't speak French at all.

How difficult would it be for us to find good employment in Montréal? He is an insurance broker here in Ontario and I'm a teacher.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Canuck Beth said:


> Ok, so I am Canadian, and live in Canada. Ontario to be exact.
> 
> I'm hoping to get some information from others living in Montreal. We are a married couple in our 40's with 2 children. I am bilingual (French and English), and my son who is 20 yrs old is bilingual as well. I made the stupid mistake of not teaching our daughter (10 yrs) to speak French and then compounded the mistake by not putting her in French Immersion.
> 
> ...


 I enjoyed visiting Quebec , it is a beautifull province with many things and places to visit , what I found is , that in general , the people are not Anglo friendly , asking directions were difficult unless I adressed them in German , they would ask"if I understood English " and I got my directions . The language in Quebec is not Parisian French , it is Quebecous , which can at times be difficult to understand , a wife of a long time friend was from Paris and this was her opinion not mine . 

How would you benifit from living in a french community ? I have a few friends who moved from Quebec to Ontario for those very same reasons , they tell me that the opportunities are greater and more benificial in Ontario , many Quebecers work in Ontario for the same reason .

Perhaps you should google for employment opportunities for a parisian french speaking teacher and a none french speaking insurance agent before you make the big move , I am not being anti anything , just thought I would relate my own personal opinion on how i found it there and talking to my ex Quebec friends .


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Canuck Beth said:


> Ok, so I am Canadian, and live in Canada. Ontario to be exact.
> 
> I'm hoping to get some information from others living in Montreal.  We are a married couple in our 40's with 2 children. I am bilingual (French and English), and my son who is 20 yrs old is bilingual as well. I made the stupid mistake of not teaching our daughter (10 yrs) to speak French and then compounded the mistake by not putting her in French Immersion.
> 
> ...


I can't believe it would be easy for your husband, as an insurance broker, to operate easily in Quebec. Obviously there are non-French speaking Anglos there but in his line of work I would think French a necessity.
Given you can speak French and your occupation it is probable you can coach your daughter to a level that would allow her to function well in school there, and she's young enough to adapt quickly. Just my opinions, of course.


----------



## PaddyIrishMan (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi, I'm living & working in Montreal and my French is pretty bad, but improving. I know some others who are in the same boat. It is difficult, but not impossible to find jobs where only English is necessary. But it may mean for him to take a different job. There are quite a few companies in Montreal that deal with international business, mostly with US. He would just have to do his research. 

I am here 6 months and really enjoying it. I wish you luck.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Canuck Beth said:


> Ok, so I am Canadian, and live in Canada. Ontario to be exact.
> 
> I'm hoping to get some information from others living in Montreal. We are a married couple in our 40's with 2 children. I am bilingual (French and English), and my son who is 20 yrs old is bilingual as well. I made the stupid mistake of not teaching our daughter (10 yrs) to speak French and then compounded the mistake by not putting her in French Immersion.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Have you considered the Ottawa-Gatineau area where you can benefit from having them use both languages? 

I think your daughter is very young and she will pick up French in no time if she gets to go to a French school (possibly in Gatineau). 

Your husband could still work in an English language environment in Ottawa and take French lessons.

Cheers


----------

